# Sadie, my sweet Girl!



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I love it that she watches your door at night


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sadie is a pretty girl. Labs do have a more laid back personality than goldens in general. They tend to take life more seriously.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

A Sadie pic!  Sadie you are such a good girl. If you ever want to come to PA, let me know.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

She is beautiful!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

nellie'smom said:


> A Sadie pic!  Sadie you are such a good girl. If you ever want to come to PA, let me know.


Sadie tells me she would love to come meet Nellie, so would the others and me:wavey:


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Sadie is a pretty girl. Labs do have a more laid back personality than goldens in general. They tend to take life more seriously.


She sure does take life more seriously, she is not like the Golden's, never had a dog like her (and I had a few) she is one of a kind..LOL


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love Sadie. She sounds like the sweetest girl. Give her a big hug and kiss from her SS.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> I love Sadie. She sounds like the sweetest girl. Give her a big hug and kiss from her SS.


Sure will, she is just a little sweat heart!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Aww, I just love Sadie. She's such a pretty girl.

I love labs, in general. There are two of them at this one house we always pass on our walks - a yellow one and a black one. They have to be the most well-behaved, laid back dogs I've ever seen. (And they look pretty young, still.)


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

sadie is a pretty girl.....chance is the same....a great rescue lab....labs are great.


----------



## ggd (Apr 8, 2009)

Labs and Goldens make the perfect combination of dogs. My Lab is the same way very easy going and eager to please.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Awww Sadie is a precious girl! Finnegan says hello!:--crazy_love:


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

between Jack,Chewie and Chloe someone has to be serious.She is such a sweetheart.Love how shiny she is.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> Sadie tells me she would love to come meet Nellie, so would the others and me:wavey:


 Anytime guys!  :wave:


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Abbydabbydo said:


> Awww Sadie is a precious girl! Finnegan says hello!:--crazy_love:


LOL, Hi Finn, you're a handsome boy!:--heart:


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Sadie sure is a pretty girl. sounds like a match made in heaven.


----------

